# Xmas DAY FOTD - i love queens sin



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

I posted my first fotd in ages last night [check out my XMAS EVE FOTN] as i got my camera early and heres my xmas day fotd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and like i said before theres gonna be more fotd's to come from me! woo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























WHAT I USED

FACE
smashbox photofinish primer
benefit boi-ing concealer
i.d bare minerals foundation - light
i.d bare minerals minerl veil
ysl touche eclat
MAC studio lights - ideal pink

EYES
H&M eyebrow pencil - blonde
MAC bare canvas paint as base
MAC next to nothing e/s [whole lid and highlight]
MAC satin taupe e/s [crease]
MAC showstopper e/s [owter v]
Lancome kohl black liner
Lancome hypnose mascara
bobbi brown gel liner - granite ink

CHEEKS
MAC fluerry blush
Bourjois chocolate bronzer
MAC MSF - northern light [highlight]

LIPS
Rimmel red lip liner
Benefit benetint [this is a great base for red lipstick]
MAC queens sin lipstick
Lancome lip dimension gloss - bombe  [centre of lip]

MERRY XMAS


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 25, 2007)

You look so pretty.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 25, 2007)

Very pretty. Your skin is amazing, and that outfit is cute.. I love hats.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks huni! and my skin is far from amazing... its covered in foundation which is why you cant see the horribleness lol


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 25, 2007)

Ohhhh I use the same foundation.. what kind of brush do you use?


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Ohhhh I use the same foundation.. what kind of brush do you use?_

 
i use the mac 182 and sometimes i use the 187 just to blend it out


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh thanks... I'm thinking about buying 180 or 183


----------



## frocher (Dec 25, 2007)

You look fab in Queen's Sin, it was made for you.


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 25, 2007)

you look so pretty love your look, i am thinking about buying some i.d bare minerals foundation but with my face being on the dry side i am not too sure, does this dry your face out?


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 25, 2007)

you are gorgeous!!!  the makeup looks amazing!  i'm going to have to try that lancome mascara because your lashes are freakin insane!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Oh thanks... I'm thinking about buying 180 or 183 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the 183 is amazing too!! ive only tried it once because my bf put it away for my for xmas but im getting it later lol.. its so tiny VERY soft and just so cute


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dizzygoo82* 

 
_you are gorgeous!!! the makeup looks amazing! i'm going to have to try that lancome mascara because your lashes are freakin insane!!!




_

 
thanks huni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeh i love the mascara!!!! when i first tried it i was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 you should really check it out!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_you look so pretty love your look, i am thinking about buying some i.d bare minerals foundation but with my face being on the dry side i am not too sure, does this dry your face out?_

 
well i have quite oily skin [its been kinda normal as its winter now though] and it stops the oil from lookin well oily and horribly shiny... but ive seen alot of good reviews from people with dry skin too!! check out the bare minerals thread its got like 14 pages full of reviewss  xx


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_You look fab in Queen's Sin, it was made for you._

 
thankyou so much! i love it lol
the other week i had a nasty comment from a girl "red isnt your colour" i was like F*CK YOU!!! lol


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 25, 2007)

i just looked on sephora and theres a couple different kinds of the hypnose...do you use the waterproof or the regular?

thanks!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dizzygoo82* 

 
_i just looked on sephora and theres a couple different kinds of the hypnose...do you use the waterproof or the regular?

thanks!_

 
regular.. but i think they will probably both work exactly the same!


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2007)

you look gorgeous hun!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 25, 2007)

you're such a hottie! lookin great! I want to get Queen's Sin now!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks girls


----------



## MACisME (Dec 25, 2007)

ur outfit is adorable


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 25, 2007)

You look so pretty and I love your outfit too. So cute! You should post fotd's more often.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 25, 2007)

You look really pretty!  Love the lips on this!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 25, 2007)

i love queen's sin too, looks great on you!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 25, 2007)

You look amazingly beautiful!! Wow... i love the whole look


----------



## Weasel (Dec 25, 2007)

wow! you look amazing! Your skin looks beautiful!!

love love love this!


----------



## taiwanesegurl (Dec 25, 2007)

those red lips look soooo gorgeous!!!!  and ur skin looks great..

when i used BE, it just looked like I caked myself with foundation.. plus i looked, shiny.. bleh..

but it looks great on u!!  perfect flawless skin!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks every1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more fotd's to come very soon


----------



## Fee (Dec 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!

<33


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 25, 2007)

Beautiful !!

Your skin looks so glowy


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Dec 25, 2007)

the lip color is perfect on you! i'm excited to see more fotds from you, this and yesterdays were sooo good.


----------



## simplykat (Dec 25, 2007)

gesus! i love this lookkkkkkkkkkkkkk. agh, i have a weak spot for red lips! just gorgeous! i've got to get that queen's sin lipstick now.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes i love the lip colour i didnt ever think i could pull of dark lippie but ever since specktra ive learned so much!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 25, 2007)

Your skin is FLAWLESS very pretty


----------



## Baby Mac (Dec 25, 2007)

WOW...wish i looked that great on xmas day!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Your skin is FLAWLESS very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks huni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look gorgeous in ur dp! and ur a UKer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woooo


----------



## nikki (Dec 25, 2007)

Very cute!!   Queen's sin is my fav red!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_Very cute!! Queen's sin is my fav red!!_

 

i love it toooo!! i hope they make it perm


----------



## Nicolah (Dec 25, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 25, 2007)

Your hat is cute.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 26, 2007)

You look like a doll!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2007)

red lips rock!!!!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Dec 26, 2007)

you look gorgeous!! so beautiful hollywood..like a blonde rita hayworth or veronica lake!! the red looks stunning..someone was just jealous!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Really really pretty!!


----------



## ecberger (Dec 26, 2007)

omggg, hunnie, that mascara looks AMAZING on you!
and im in looove with your eye makeup dolll.
and the lipppie!
*swoons*
you look great babyy, love it alll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxxx


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 26, 2007)

Everything looks flawless on ya ..the dress is so cute ..the hat is awesome and queens sins looks delicious on ya ! ..so glad you are posting FOTD ...I want queens sin now ! =P


----------



## The_N (Dec 26, 2007)

gorgeous! everything looks great!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks so much for the lovely comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 26, 2007)

You look gorgeous! I love the lips and cheeks.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 26, 2007)

you are a very pretty girl. love everything!!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 26, 2007)

gorgeous, how do you like the smashbox primer? ive been thinking about getting it but i want to know how people like it first.


----------



## n_c (Dec 26, 2007)

That lip color looks amazing on you!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_gorgeous, how do you like the smashbox primer? ive been thinking about getting it but i want to know how people like it first._

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its really good... makes ur foundation GLIDE on perfectly.. however if i put too much on my skin goes greasy and looks shiny and makes my foundation slide off.. so i have to be careful and just pump one bit out


----------



## fingie (Dec 27, 2007)

Very pretty--you totally rock the red lips!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 27, 2007)

So cute! I love the lip color and your outfit!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 27, 2007)

Queen's Sin is lovely on you, and you are just too too cute!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xxxx


----------



## linkas (Dec 27, 2007)

So pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jot (Dec 28, 2007)

fantastic look x


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 28, 2007)

I Love Your Make~up Especially The Red Lippies!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## belldandy13 (Dec 29, 2007)

you are so effing HOT!  you look so glam with red lips!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 29, 2007)

you are so pretty! 

photoshped i just couldn't help myself..lol


----------



## kimmy (Dec 29, 2007)

i like this retro look on you!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 29, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 29, 2007)

you look so cute


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 30, 2007)

firstly... love the red on you...wish i could pull it off

secondly... love the shape on your eyebrows... (desperatley wishing i didnt overpluck when younger)

thirdly... i got the lancome hypnose box set for chrimbo...its so fabulous isnt it!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 30, 2007)

Loving the glamour. Classic and sexy, you pull it off well in this look.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_you are so pretty! 

photoshped i just couldn't help myself..lol




_

 
oooo i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks hunni!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_firstly... love the red on you...wish i could pull it off

secondly... love the shape on your eyebrows... (desperatley wishing i didnt overpluck when younger)

thirdly... i got the lancome hypnose box set for chrimbo...its so fabulous isnt it!_

 
im sure you can pull it off hun! you just have to get the right shade of red really... i never used to think i would suit dark lipstick at all!

and thanks it took me a few weeks to grow them out and just pluck them into shape lol... i used to overpluck when i was about 13 because it seemed to be the all the rage when being so young lol

and i got the gift set too!!! well i got it in the summer so it might be a lil different but im sure you still get the pencil liner and eye makeup remover with it?  they are my fave lancome products!


----------

